# Bat holder mounting ideas



## Sunset~ave_schwinn (Nov 19, 2021)

Look for cool ideas on mounting a bat holder on a 20” schwinn without sissy bar or fenders so the more creative the cooler, all ideas welcome 
Thanks


----------



## SKPC (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## rfeagleye (Nov 19, 2021)

Use one of the Reproduction Androck Bat Holders on eBay, but mount the top look to your seat post clamp, and mount the bottom holder slightly pointed toward the front of the bike. The bat would mount pointed toward the front of the bike.

Or, if you're using ape hanger bars, mount the bat holder on the front axle and the top look on the handlebars.


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn (Nov 19, 2021)

SKPC said:


> View attachment 1514543



That’s for a bat boy bike haha


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn (Nov 19, 2021)

rfeagleye said:


> Use one of the Reproduction Androck Bat Holders on eBay, but mount the top look to your seat post clamp, and mount the bottom holder slightly pointed toward the front of the bike. The bat would mount pointed toward the front of the bike.
> 
> Or, if you're using ape hanger bars, mount the bat holder on the front axle and the top look on the handlebars.



That was my first idea But your saying take off the hook from the clamp it came with and put it behind the s bolt? Cuz this pick has the clamp around the back seat stay bar.
this is just the mock up not the actual bat or bike. I think I’m going to but it on the other side too, it looks like a lot going on with the chain guard there.


----------



## rfeagleye (Nov 20, 2021)

That was what I mean for the first thought I wrote, mounting it just like that.


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn (Nov 21, 2021)

rfeagleye said:


> That was what I mean for the first thought I wrote, mounting it just like that.



Kool thanks


----------



## mrg (Nov 21, 2021)

Leather rifle scabbard


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn (Jan 12, 2022)

Here’s the outcome with the bat and holder


----------

